# IBC Fahrtechnik-Specials - Eure Vorschläge, eure Tipps!



## Marc B (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

der zweite Teil unserer kleinen Fahrtechnikserie ist seit Anfang Mai online. Nun brauchen wir euer Feedback für den nächsten Dreh. 

Das Thema des dritten Teils ist "*Fahrtechniken für Fortgeschrittene im natürlichen Gelände*" - spezielle Sachen wie Downhill-/4X- oder Dirtjump-Moves werden in eigenen Specials behandelt werden, jetzt geht es erstmal um Fahrtechniken von XC bis Enduro/Freeride (also *keine* Barspins, Doubles etc.). 

Schreibt einfach hier rein, welche Moves, Schlüsselstellen etc. ihr in dem Video sehen wollt (die in Teil 2 noch nicht behandelt wurden)

_Hier die bisherigen Episoden_:

*Teil I*:


*Teil II*:


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## rasumichin (7. Mai 2010)

Hinterrad versetzten
höhere Kanten mit wenig auslauf meistern
ev auch hindernisse überwinden wenn kein bunnyhop möglich z.b. beim bergauf fahren mit relativ niedriger geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (7. Mai 2010)

verschieden drift technicken ,wie z.B. death grip usw.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Hinterrad versetzten


Bitte nicht!!  Und wenn höchstens bei rollendem Vorderrad. Vielleicht eher, wie man enge/steile Kehren (evtl. auch mit Stufen oder Wurzel-/Felskanten in der Linie) ohne Umsetzen meistert.

Vielleicht auch was, das speziell auf lose Untergründe eingeht, wobei mir da jetzt keine konkrete Beispielsituation einfallen würde.

Absätze ohne nennenswerte Abfahrt/Auslauf fände ich auch gut, ggf. auch sowas wie prejump.

Bremstechnik könnte generell auch interessant sein, hattet ihr ja aber schon ansatzweise. Vielleicht in Verbindung mit anderweitig brenzligen Situationen.



poritz schrieb:


> verschieden drift technicken ,wie z.B. death grip usw.


Das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, hätte ich jetzt aber eher in die DH-Sparte eingeordnet.


----------



## snoopz (8. Mai 2010)

Treppen oder richtig steile Hänge runter, sowohl langsam als auch schnell. Notbremsungen und dabei richtig absteigen (also nicht vorne rüber )


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

schnelle kurventechniken a´la skandinavian flic wären interessant. muss sagen, beim schauen von teill2 musste ich feststellen, das ich vielmehr nur noch am shredden bin. werd ma ne fahrtechniksession zwischen schieben


----------



## Ice Polar (9. Mai 2010)

Hi, sehr interessant!

Zeigt mal wies bergauf geht und zwar echt steil, so dass das Vorderrad steigt oder das Hinterrad durchdreht...

Na und dann hab' ich manchmal so meine Probleme die richtige Übersetzung zu finden, vorallem wenns auf den nächsten 50 Metern zunächst steil runter geht und in der zweiten Hälfte ebenso steil rauf. Da kriegst du echt Tempo und Schwung welchen man möglichst für bergauf behalten möchte...

Wie fährt man sicher auf Schotter?

Thankx und Peace

  Ice


----------



## hurby97 (9. Mai 2010)

jo ein paar kurven fahrtechniken, kontrollierte slides in die kurve oder vllt mal etwas anderes zb wie man die schaltung einstellt, wie man die bremse entlüftet oder so. halt mal so was in der art.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Mai 2010)

hurby97 schrieb:


> ... oder vllt mal etwas anderes zb wie man die schaltung einstellt, wie man die bremse entlüftet oder so. halt mal so was in der art.



äh... wäre bissl thema verfehlt oder?? es geht ja um fahrtechnik. schlecht wäre sowas allerdings trotzdem nicht, da haste wohl recht.


----------



## hurby97 (10. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß das es fahrtechnik videos sein sollen. aber vielen anfängern könnte da geholfen werden. ich bin 12 weiß auch nicht richtig wie ich meine schaltung einstellen kann dann kann ich das selber machen.
reifen flicken, reifen aufziehen usw. kann ich schon.


----------



## schotti65 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde generell, je fortgeschrittener das Ganze wird, desto weniger Sinn macht ein Video. Korrektur in der Praxis und viel Üben. Wie ich in einer übelst ausgesetzten Kehre mit viel Geröll und ner ordentlichen Stufe drin umsetze, kann mich kein Video lehren. Ich nehm mal an, bei den DH-orientierten Sachen liegt es ähnlich.

Wie wäre es denn, ihr würdet euch mal an Neuland wagen.
Plan-B-Techniken oder wie stürze ich richtig?

Ich hab da selber keine wirklich konkreten Vorschläge, deshalb Neuland...

Ich stelle nur immer wieder fest, daß man die Technik selber analysiert übt variiert ausprobiert etc. etc., aber beim Sturz nur "halt irgendwie hinfällt".
Ich hab einige Fingerbrüche miterlebt, wo ich recht sicher bin, wenn man vorher das typische "Oh mein Gott ich muss mich mit den Händen abstützen" abtrainiert hätte wärs besser ausgegangen. Ähnliches gilt für Kopfdrehungen und faceplants.
Ich hatte selber schon ein paar Stürze, bei denen ich tatsächlich im letzten Zehntel die Finger zwischen mir und dem Aufprallziel bewußt weggezogen hab und mir (möglicherweise) was erspart habe.
(Und ich hatte - zum Glück früher - auch Stürze, bei denen ich wie ein Kaninchen erstarrt bin. Das war dann jedesmal das Schlüsselbein)

brainstorming blabla:
- Prioritätenliste entwickeln (versuche, nicht frontal mit dem Gesicht aufzukommen / versuche, die Finger zu schützen / ...), entsprechende Fallübungen entwickeln
- von überm Tellerrand Anregungen holen: Kampfsport / Jiu Jutsu
- Bockspringen übern Lenker üben. Auf ner Wiese VoRad Vollbremse und los gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killasnoopy (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn es geht bitte würde ich gerne wissen wie ein "Flick" funktioniert bzw ne anleitung dazu

-  FLICK 
-  Und KURVENTECHNIK wann welche besser ist zum anwenden Sprich "Drücktechnick"
und wann es am besten ist sich mit dem Bike in die Kurven zu legen noch kürzer ich will einfach mit Speed in die kruve und auch wieder raus ohne meistens einfehler zu machen oder gleich gegenden nächsten busch oder sonst was zu fliegen oder was mir am meisten passiert einfach das es Vorderreifen  wegzieht k.a was ich falsch mache. 

Ansonten super idee von euch

greeets


----------



## Webster_22 (11. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Treppen oder richtig steile Hänge runter, sowohl langsam als auch schnell. Notbremsungen und dabei richtig absteigen (also nicht vorne rüber )



Treppen würden mich auch interessieren. Aber jetzt nicht drei kleine Stufen mit viel Auslauf. Es heißt immmer, man soll am Bordstein üben und dies dann auf andere Treppen anwenden. Der Bordstein vor meiner Tür ist die eine Sache, aber die Treppen im Wald sind von einem anderen Kaliber. Steile Treppe (sechs Stufen) mit sehr hoher letzter Stufe und anschließendem abbiegendem Weg, kein Chickenway. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit dem Bordstein zu tun.

Als zweites würd mich interessieren, was man so an Höhe hinabspringen kann und wie man das am besten macht. Bsp. Treppen. Wenn in nem Video jemand mit nem DH fünf steile Stufen überspringt und mit dem HR auf Fels landet sieht das ja sehr schön aus, aber würde ein gutes Hardtail das überhaupt überstehen? Man will ja nicht die Grenzen des eigenen Bikes ausloten. Vielleicht könntet ihr mal ein paar Drops etc. zeigen, die man auch locker mit nem Hardtail hinbekommt.

Die Videos sind super !


----------



## Harry_I (11. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9efIKIvk8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Bikeskills.com:  Switchbacks[/nomedia]

Kurventechnik (oder war das schon?)


----------



## schrotty (11. Mai 2010)

funktionierende Pausenfunktion einbauen, am besten die Möglichkeit auch einen Loop in Zeitlupe abzuspielen, ihr macht das zwar recht gut, aber manchmal will man was anderes genauer sehen,

Trotzdem gut!

Weiter so


----------



## Bike Fan (11. Mai 2010)

Am besten Tricks, für Dirt und Freeride..  
Die Videos waren schon sehr Hilfreich, danke
weiter so .. 

Bike Fan


----------



## Rappsbanane (12. Mai 2010)

Ich fände es spannend das Fahrtechnik-Special 2 auf andere Fahradtypen zu übertragen. Z.B.: "Welche Drops sind mit einem Race-Ht (mit ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung) möglich bzw. zu empfehlen? Wie klappt's dann mit dem Manual? usw." Wenn Ihr richtig gut drauf seid, könnt Ihr auch mal einen Cyclocrosser nehmen ;-)

Freu mit schon auf den 3. Teil! Ich macht einen guten Job!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Tim (14. Mai 2010)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Treppen würden mich auch interessieren. Aber jetzt nicht drei kleine Stufen mit viel Auslauf. Es heißt immmer, man soll am Bordstein üben und dies dann auf andere Treppen anwenden. Der Bordstein vor meiner Tür ist die eine Sache, aber die Treppen im Wald sind von einem anderen Kaliber. Steile Treppe (sechs Stufen) mit sehr hoher letzter Stufe und anschließendem abbiegendem Weg, kein Chickenway. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit dem Bordstein zu tun.
> 
> Als zweites würd mich interessieren, was man so an Höhe hinabspringen kann und wie man das am besten macht. Bsp. Treppen. Wenn in nem Video jemand mit nem DH fünf steile Stufen überspringt und mit dem HR auf Fels landet sieht das ja sehr schön aus, aber würde ein gutes Hardtail das überhaupt überstehen? Man will ja nicht die Grenzen des eigenen Bikes ausloten. Vielleicht könntet ihr mal ein paar Drops etc. zeigen, die man auch locker mit nem Hardtail hinbekommt.
> 
> Die Videos sind super !



Genau das bitte!


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2010)

Thanks für euer Feedback. Ich mache eine Liste draus und schaue, dass wir möglichst viel davon berücksichtigen können!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. Mai 2010)

Kurventechnik bei hohem Tempo und verschiedenen Untergründen und driften fände ich persönlich auch am Interessantesten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Mai 2010)

Wirklich schnelles Fahren auch oder vor allem auf gerader Strecke!

Ich stelle oft fest, dass die Leute dabei verkrampfen, sich das Vorderrad am erstbesten Hindernis verhädert und es einen sehr weiten Abflug gibt. 

Ich weiß, es ist ne an sich einfache Sache, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Tion (16. Mai 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Hinterrad versetzten
> höhere Kanten mit wenig auslauf meistern
> ev auch hindernisse überwinden wenn kein bunnyhop möglich z.b. beim bergauf fahren mit relativ niedriger geschwindigkeit.



Dem schließe ich mich an:

hohe Kanten mit wenig Auslauf 
steile Treppen
Schotterkurven
Hindernisse bergauf
enge, technische Kurven/Spitzkehren

Gruß


----------



## T!ll (20. Mai 2010)

Kann mich dem auch soweit anschließen, insbesondere fänd ich Treppen interessant. Und zwar nicht einfach Stadttreppen, sondern unregelmäßige Steintreppen (zB mit wechselnder Stufenhöhe/Steilheit).

Vor allem wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, wie man richtig auf ner Treppe bremst (bis zum Stehen), ohne einen Abflug zu machen


----------



## snoopz (20. Mai 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Vor allem wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, wie man richtig auf ner Treppe bremst (bis zum Stehen), ohne einen Abflug zu machen



Arsch nach hinten, bremsen und den Lenker geradehalten  Aber Spaß beiseite, das ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Thema.


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Mai 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wirklich schnelles Fahren auch oder vor allem auf gerader Strecke!...



Dürfte auf einem Video schlecht zu sehen sein. Einfach rollen lassen... 
Um auch bei schnelleren Abfahrten sicherer zu werden hilft es erfahrungsgemäß die Bikebeherrschung beim LANGSAMEN fahren zu üben, Stichwort Balance. 
Und das Bremsen zu üben. Alles schon im 1. Video zu sehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462822

Im 3. Teil wünsche ich mir:
- Kurventechnik, Drücketechnik usw.
- enge Spitzkehren, Serpentinen OHNE Hinterradversetzen

Danke! Für die schönen Videos!


----------



## Marc B (30. Oktober 2010)

Sodale, ich habe mir eine Liste gemacht. Mal gucken, ob wir heute alles schaffen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## reifenfresser (7. November 2010)

wann kommt der Spass denn online????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. November 2010)

Hannes schneidet noch eifrig  Aber lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, denke ich.


----------



## motoerhead (10. November 2010)

coole sache!!!!1111


----------



## d-dirter (10. November 2010)

motoerhead schrieb:


> coole sache!!!!1111


 kann mich dem nur anschließen!
wann ist es den jetzt so weit?


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2010)

Vllt. morgen Abend, kann aber auch Freitag werden - Hannes gibt sich viel Mühe und die Videoschneiderei kann ganz schön aufwändig sein... 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## BikeViking (13. November 2010)

War wohl nix mit Freitag


----------



## d-dirter (13. November 2010)

bikeviking schrieb:


> war wohl nix mit freitag :d :d


:d


----------



## Marc B (13. November 2010)

It's online:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493855*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## -Felix (13. November 2010)

nice =)

noch ein Vorschlag für das Vierte Special: Backwheel hop (mit Mountainbike)


----------



## Razer321 (14. November 2010)

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das Videos zu downloaden?

Würde mir die gerne auf die PSP tun, damit ich sie direkt im Wald vor dem Hometrail ansehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. November 2010)

Klar, das geht. Auf jeder Videoseite findest du rechts im Kasten bei den Video-Infos die Downloadlinks. Von Teil 3 hab ich sie dir mal kopiert:

Kleinere Auflösung, 512 x 288
Größere Auflösung, 854 x 480

Könnte als .m4v evtl. sogar direkt auf deiner PSP laufen, ohne groß was umwandeln zu müssen.


----------



## reifenfresser (14. November 2010)

BUÄH!!!!!!! Ame ende vom 3. video wird gesagt, wir sehen uns 2011 wieder???? ihr könnt uns doch nich den ganzen Winter hängen lassen!

Macht doch vielleicht ein Winter-Fahrtechnick video. Das wäre doch ne geile sache! Mit übungen, wie man z.b. in nem Parkhaus fit bleiben kann. Vielleicht ein paar klein tricks, z.B. Bunny hop 180 oder so, oder rückwärts fahren! (bin ich grade am üben, ich könnte heulen... das krieg ich echt gar nicht hin!) 

Das fänd ich super!
Würde  ja auch gar nicht so viel Aufwand sein, dann müsstet ihr ja nichtmal in den Wald, sondern nur in nen parkhaus/bei gutem Wetter auf nem Parkplatz mal eben 4-5 Tricks erklären.....bbiiiiiiiitttteee.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. November 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> BUÄH!!!!!!! Ame ende vom 3. video wird gesagt, wir sehen uns 2011 wieder???? ihr könnt uns doch nich den ganzen Winter hängen lassen!
> 
> Macht doch vielleicht ein Winter-Fahrtechnick video. Das wäre doch ne geile sache! Mit übungen, wie man z.b. in nem Parkhaus fit bleiben kann. Vielleicht ein paar klein tricks, z.B. Bunny hop 180 oder so, oder rückwärts fahren! (bin ich grade am üben, ich könnte heulen... das krieg ich echt gar nicht hin!)
> 
> ...


Der Winter hört ja nicht im Dezember auf 
Was das nächste Video angeht - Wir arbeiten und studieren ganz normal (ich bin gerade im Abschlussarbeitsstress) und wohnen auch nicht gerade direkt beieinander, zudem stehen für 2010 auch noch ein paar anderen Projekte an. Schauen wir mal


----------



## Razer321 (14. November 2010)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Klar, das geht. Auf jeder Videoseite findest du rechts im Kasten bei den Video-Infos die Downloadlinks. Von Teil 3 hab ich sie dir mal kopiert:
> 
> Kleinere Auflösung, 512 x 288
> Größere Auflösung, 854 x 480
> ...



dank dir


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2010)

-Felix schrieb:


> nice =)
> 
> noch ein Vorschlag für das Vierte Special: Backwheel hop (mit Mountainbike)



ein video dazu könnte ich dir drehen, aber erklähren kann ichs sicher nicht wirklich gut. Mir ists in fleisch und blut übergegangen!


----------



## T.I.Hias (14. November 2010)

ich find des toll bin neue in der Szene und da Hilfen so Videos richtig 

Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Felix (14. November 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ein video dazu könnte ich dir drehen, aber erklähren kann ichs sicher nicht wirklich gut. Mir ists in fleisch und blut übergegangen!



klar würd mich freuen, dann hätte ich auch übern winter was zum üben


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2010)

-Felix schrieb:


> klar würd mich freuen, dann hätte ich auch übern winter was zum üben



Glück gehabt, der Föhn bläst heute noch!

Sofern ich es nicht vergesse, sollte heute abend hier i.wo ein link zufinden sein!


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10186/h

ich hab die bewegung versucht so deutlich und so langsam wie möglich auszuführen.

Erklährung dazu kann ich nachher vll. noch schreiben!


----------



## -Felix (15. November 2010)

vielen dank!!! da hab ich jetzt einiges zu üben im winter =)
fährst du auch selber trial bike?


----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2010)

bis zum sommer war ich über 5 jahre mit einem trialrad unterwegs... 

Jetzt nicht mehr!


----------

